# How to carry water on long gravel rides?



## brady1

There are several options, but I'm not sure if I've settled on the best option yet.

Carrying bottles only has a few drawbacks; not enough for long events and I have to slow slightly to grab the bottle, robbing momentum.

Using a Camelbak or other type of system works fine but I get really hot with that weight on my back. I tried using my Osprey daypack that sits off my back. It was slightly better, but weighs a little more and moved around more whenever I stood up.

Has anyone used a frame bag to carry a water bladder? My frame is pretty small so I would basically be better off getting a full frame bag since I can't get a bag such as the Revelate Tangle Bag to work for me. The small would probably fit the bike, but I can't get my bladder in it. The medium would fit the bladder, but not my bike.

I was just wondering how a water bladder on the bike frame affected it's handling. Or any other insights anyone can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## pittcanna

Speedfil Standard Aero Bottle, 40oz for Frame Down Tube Mounting

you might want to see this.


----------



## wim

brady1 said:


> Carrying bottles only has a few drawbacks; not enough for long events and I have to slow slightly to grab the bottle, robbing momentum.


I don't know how long those rides are. But slowing slightly and then accelerating back up to cruising speed might cost less energy than hauling all that water around with you. Perhaps someone can do the math if you provide some numbers.

Different thing of course if you're afraid of being dropped. I'm thinking you might be racing since you're worried about losing momentum.


----------



## headloss

my touring bike doubles as my gravel bike... so I have the luxury of a rear rack (as well as three bottle cages). I wore a camelbak for years though and didn't mind a little extra sweat. I guess it depends on where you live though.


----------



## bvber




----------



## tlg

brady1 said:


> I have to slow slightly to grab the bottle, robbing momentum.


Is that _really _a problem?


----------



## wim

tlg said:


> Is that _really _a problem?


I was going to write something very similar, but feel sort of mellow today.


----------



## tednugent

bvber said:


> View attachment 307360
> View attachment 307361


narrowly missed crashing due to avoiding a bottle that fell out from someone else's seat mounted cage.

my vote is camelback. Yes, you're gonna sweat more on the back, but on wetter days, no worries about tasting dirt (unless you install fenders) with a bike mounted bottle cage holder.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

How long are these rides, and how much water do you really need?
If you need more than two, you can carry one more in a jersey pocket. (or even two)


----------



## cooskull

Comfort (sweating) aside, from a fatigue standpoint it's better to carry the weight of the H2O on your frame in some manner rather than on your back.

If you haven't already, try using extra capacity 28oz bottles. The extra 4-8oz per bottle times 3 makes a big difference in carrying capacity (3 jumbo bottles = 4 regular bottles).


----------



## MaxKatt

If you're riding where there is water, you can get a pump system that fits the bottles. I have a compact one (Sweet Water Walkabout) I've used when I wanted to go fast and light.


----------



## gearloose

When the temperature hits the mid 90s, I wear the Camelbak. I fill it with ice cubes first and then top it off with cold water. This keeps my back cool, and the water stays cool for a long time. I'll still use my regular bottles as well.


----------



## tlg

MaxKatt said:


> If you're riding where there is water, you can get a pump system that fits the bottles. I have a compact one (Sweet Water Walkabout) I've used when I wanted to go fast and light.


Wouldn't that really rob momentum having to stop by a stream or pond to filter water?


----------



## PMC

Are you doing long rides or unsupported events that don't have water stops or check points with water?

I've used a frame bag that allowed me to carry 2 extra bottles (or a water bladder) on the bike but it also limits the size bottles you can carry on the frame. As for how does it change handling I don't think it was really that big of a deal. 

I mostly try and run my own routes through towns where I can get a Coke, water and something to eat on longer rides when I'm out for 7-8 hours. Getting off the bike every 2-3 hours doesn't hurt anything IMO.

The last longer event I did had water at miles 32, 69 and 88 out of 110 total miles. Was a fairly easy choice to run two bottles and just fill up at those spots. Unless you were going to be finishing at the sharp end it really made no difference stopping for a minute or two.


----------



## brady1

Both. Most of my races are unsupported. I plan for refueling stops on some of my longest rides; about 6 to 7 hours.

Putting bottles in a Tangle type of bag wouldn't work for me. Using even a bag that small kills most of the space in my frame and prevents me from using either of my bottle mounts.



As far as the "momentum" bit. I guess that was worded stronger then I meant. But there is noticeably more deceleration than on pavement. With a Camelbak, I can just sip and keep on spinning.


----------



## PMC

I'm generally not a camelbak guy but that really does sound like your best option when your other options are null.
If you haven't maybe try one of the lumbar packs like the Charger which carries the water lower. I find them much more comfortable when mountain biking although I haven't used one on the road or gravel.


----------



## ericm979

It's not hard to remove the bottle from the cage, drink and put it back without looking or changing your pedalling. It just takes practice.

If you can't get someone to feed you the Tri-bike underseat "bottle launchers" are probably the best bet. They often come with cages that don't hold bottles well, so you may need different cages.


----------



## Peter P.

gearloose said:


> When the temperature hits the mid 90s, I wear the Camelbak. I fill it with ice cubes first and then top it off with cold water. This keeps my back cool, and the water stays cool for a long time. I'll still use my regular bottles as well.


Exactly. Ice in a Camelbak will keep you very cool. As for the seat mounted bottle cages; my friend used them and he also experienced launched bottles. His solution was to secure the bottles with toestraps.

To answer Mr. Grumpy's question, there are some gravel rides I've been on such as D2R2, where heat, the remoteness of the area, and the spacing of rest stops made carrying your own water a necessity. Without the rest stops i.e., going a ride like this on your own, would put you up a real dry creek without access to water. You have to ride D2R2 to understand (and enjoy) it.

The only other solution is to plan your gravel routes around access to refill points.


----------



## 863bike

I thought this thread was going to be about how to avoid getting a lot of dust from the gravel road onto you frame mounted bottles. I hate taking a drink and getting a small bit of sand/dust in the first swig. I never thought about a seat mounted cages.


----------



## bvber

tednugent said:


> narrowly missed crashing due to avoiding a bottle that fell out from someone else's seat mounted cage.





Peter P. said:


> As for the seat mounted bottle cages; my friend used them and he also experienced launched bottles.


Which one of the two pictures I posted did those problem bottle cages resemble? One with a tap that holds the bottle's neck (top pic) or one without that tap (bottom pic)? 

I noticed some bottle cages hold the bottle better than others.


----------



## tednugent

bvber said:


> Which one of the two pictures I posted did those problem bottle cages resemble? One with a tap that holds the bottle's neck (top pic) or one without that tap (bottom pic)?
> 
> I noticed some bottle cages hold the bottle better than others.


I was too busy trying not to crash to notice. If I were to guess, the bottom one, the one without the tab was the culprit.


----------



## MaxKatt

tlg said:


> Wouldn't that really rob momentum having to stop by a stream or pond to filter water?


OP didn't seem to be racing competitively, just long rides. It really doesn't take long at all to top off a bottle with the pump. I liked carrying less and making as I needed.

Alternatively, Deuter makes 2 and even 3 liter bladders. I used them to hike to summits in SoCal when there was no water. I actually like their hydration system better (the end load of the bag, and seal mechanism). You do have to have a larger pack, but if you want to run 3 liters… you can.

Rather than ice cubes, I freeze blocks in plastic bottles that last longer. You can also get insulated pouches for the bladders and sleeves for the hose to keep the ice (...or warmth, which is what we do when we're running the systems snow shoeing in the winter below freezing)


----------



## Srode

I do 6+ hour unsupported rides often (not race just training) and 2 bottles on the frame, and 2 on the saddle cover me for 4 hours, that's 100 oz of fluid. Haven't had any bottles come out of my saddle mounted holders which are the Cobb Randee add on with Bontrager nylon holders. But then I don't ride on gravel either. The bottle holders I had on the saddle did launch bottles on big bumps occasionally. Rough gravel might turn the rear into rocket launchers I suppose.


----------



## skepticman

The CamelBak Mud Cap is how I keep dust off my Chill bottle when mtn biking.

CamelBak | PODIUM MUD CAP Protects Jet Valve on All Podium Bottles


----------



## looigi

863bike said:


> I hate taking a drink and getting a small bit of sand/dust in the first swig.


Around here in the winter it's road salt...with lemon-lime Gatorade it's sorta like having a margarita with a salted rim.


----------



## viciouscycle

We do a lot of gravel grinders, Gran Fondos, training, 75-90 miles with little support. Camel Bacs solve the problem and you can get used to the weight pretty fast, plus, the water stays cold for a very long time. Sunday I rode 63 miles, no support and no stops...remote as hell. 100 degrees with 20-30 mph winds. 2 bottles on bike, 80 oz on my back and I finished with cool water. I drank both my bottles first than I sipped from my camel bac the rest of the day. Weigh 2 bottles plus cages, weigh an 80 oz camel bac, you will find that you carry twice the amount of water in the CB with no more weight the 2 cages and bottle


----------



## Migen21

I carry dehydrated water. Very light and takes up very little space.


----------



## 863bike

Sounds good???


----------



## tlg

Migen21 said:


> I carry dehydrated water. Very light and takes up very little space.


Better to just to carry hydrogen and oxygen (both lighter than air). Then mix together in 2:1 ratio as needed.


----------



## ColaJacket

Is this how you mix them?










GH


----------



## ziscwg

bvber said:


> View attachment 307360
> View attachment 307361


While this can work, try it first on a non critical ride. I have had these profile holders eject a bottle on rougher roads.


----------



## bvber

ziscwg said:


> I have had these profile holders eject a bottle on rougher roads.


If the back doesn't work, then perhaps the front is a better choice.









Or on the waist.


----------



## MaxKatt

Here's an idea for you from TdF...


----------

